# Velodrome?



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jan 2010)

Hi All,

Well I finally got up the courage and went off the Newport Velodrome. I hadn't ridden fixed for 30 years! 42 degree banking. Scared - yes I was. But the coach had me riding on the blue line by the end of the session. 

Well after 5 sessions I've bought myself a track bike as it's such fun. Trouble is the weather has prevented travel to the Velodrome so no rides since before Xmas. I can't wait till the ice melts and I can get to Newport again to try out my new bike.

CU all there


----------



## Chrisc (10 Jan 2010)

I'm off for a first try out at the end of the month, if the snow has buggered off by then!


----------



## ttcycle (10 Jan 2010)

That's great to hear - I've had a fixed track bike that I've been meaning to try out- I purchased it back in October but due to a combo of poor health and weather I've just not made it out!! Nice to hear though!


----------



## Young Un (10 Jan 2010)

Track = awesome. End of!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jan 2010)

I almost went today but there is at least one stretch of road which will be very very dodgy. So it was the better part of valour I'm afraid


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2010)

It's melted.  I'm planning a trip for Monday.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2010)

It's melted.  I'm planning a trip for Monday.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

42, is that all......blue line..... (Manchester is 45)

But you got a bike.....crikey......

Should be at the CC Manchester meets....


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

42, is that all......blue line..... (Manchester is 45)

But you got a bike.....crikey......

Should be at the CC Manchester meets....


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Jan 2010)

Done it once...over in Nottingham in the mid 90's at the Army Champs...loved it....but I am all slow twitch fibres which doesn't make for good sprinting!


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Jan 2010)

Done it once...over in Nottingham in the mid 90's at the Army Champs...loved it....but I am all slow twitch fibres which doesn't make for good sprinting!


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jan 2010)

wish I could do more.

you planning on riding the track bike to the velodrome and then straight onto the track? Might be worth checking if they allow tires used on the road on the track, mcr don't, also if you have brakes they may need removing or covering their extrusions.


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jan 2010)

wish I could do more.

you planning on riding the track bike to the velodrome and then straight onto the track? Might be worth checking if they allow tires used on the road on the track, mcr don't, also if you have brakes they may need removing or covering their extrusions.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2010)

No -they are not keen on bikes which have been on the road. A mate had his bike banned - bottom bracket height was too low + it had been on the road. Of course if the road riding is in clean conditions and the tyres are changed (and maybe the chain) then I think it's OK. But the bike must be clean and no brakes on the track. Any pointy bits (like bottle bosses) should be covered over with spongey stuff. No quick release skewers either and any extra sticky out spindle cut off so no protrusions. Safety - Safety - Safety


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2010)

No -they are not keen on bikes which have been on the road. A mate had his bike banned - bottom bracket height was too low + it had been on the road. Of course if the road riding is in clean conditions and the tyres are changed (and maybe the chain) then I think it's OK. But the bike must be clean and no brakes on the track. Any pointy bits (like bottle bosses) should be covered over with spongey stuff. No quick release skewers either and any extra sticky out spindle cut off so no protrusions. Safety - Safety - Safety


----------



## robgul (17 Jan 2010)

If anyone fancies a go on the Newport track I have 2 sessions booked and probably have a few spaces on each.

Sat 30 Jan 1600 - 1800
Sun 21 March 1500 - 1700

I've hired the track for 2 hours (incl the British Cycling coach) for a private (i.e. exclusive) group session - share cost and + £7 to hire a track bike if you need one.

PM if interested with a real e-mail addy and I'll send more details.

Novices and newbies welcome, as well as experienced track riders

Rob

AND - don't even think about taking a road fixed and removing the brakes.


----------



## robgul (17 Jan 2010)

If anyone fancies a go on the Newport track I have 2 sessions booked and probably have a few spaces on each.

Sat 30 Jan 1600 - 1800
Sun 21 March 1500 - 1700

I've hired the track for 2 hours (incl the British Cycling coach) for a private (i.e. exclusive) group session - share cost and + £7 to hire a track bike if you need one.

PM if interested with a real e-mail addy and I'll send more details.

Novices and newbies welcome, as well as experienced track riders

Rob

AND - don't even think about taking a road fixed and removing the brakes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Feb 2010)

I'm still riding at Newport. It's getting even more popular now and the variety of "exercises" that the coach is able to set up is increasing as a result . It's an excellent work out too. It's my only real "training" in this cold weather other than very very steady sensible rides on the road . Not that I'm training for anything anyway. 
IMHO you can chuck your turbo in the scrap pile


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Feb 2010)

Had a bug last week and missed out. Back again today. Blimey it's getting faster. But it is fun


----------

